# Local 363 Program and Wages



## Susan Werbacher

Hey everyone,

I am confused regarding Local 363, is the apprentice program 5 years or 6 years? After that point do I got to full Journeyman rates? 

Also, does anyone have info on the pay scale. I looked through this site and the closest I found was 2008 rates of $39 plus about $20 in the bennies. I know apprentice rates can be scary low, but I have to put in my time. Just want to know what I'm looking forward to.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## brian john

Apprentice wages are a percentage of the "A" wages changing every 6 months, IMO apprentice wages are decent pay for starting green in any trade. 

Sorry I have no direct input for the local you are asking about.


----------



## icefalkon

Susan Werbacher said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am confused regarding Local 363, is the apprentice program 5 years or 6 years? After that point do I got to full Journeyman rates?
> 
> Also, does anyone have info on the pay scale. I looked through this site and the closest I found was 2008 rates of $39 plus about $20 in the bennies. I know apprentice rates can be scary low, but I have to put in my time. Just want to know what I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi there Susan. I'm friends with their Training Director and would be glad to help you out in any way possible.


----------



## Susan Werbacher

icefalkon said:


> Hi there Susan. I'm friends with their Training Director and would be glad to help you out in any way possible.


Thank you! I tried to do some online research and I'm pretty loss with rates. Do you have information on the rates during the apprenticeship? Also what is the jump once I finish the program? Any information is helpful.


----------



## big2bird

Susan,
Out here apprentices start at 40% of JW wages, with a 5% increase every 1000 hrs.


----------



## brian john

big2bird said:


> Susan,
> Out here apprentices start at 40% of JW wages, with a 5% increase every 1000 hrs.


Which is durn good money for a greenhorn


----------



## big2bird

brian john said:


> Which is durn good money for a greenhorn


Hell ya.


----------



## rayrocksweet

well I am a 4th year apprentice in 363 and am making 23.50 an hour which I feel is pretty fantastic. (doesn't hurt that I love my job ) JW make about 41 an hour. When you start out as an apprentice it is pretty rough at less than 10 bucks an hour. They reorganized the apprenticeship so that there is 2 years of labor history classes before you become indentured and officially start the program (we dont have ce/cw's here) where you will be making less than 10 an hour. so its hard to start off, but at 3rd year you will be making a lil more than 20 an hour.


----------



## 360max

here is the prevailing rate schedule for Orange County, NY 
Look under the *'REGISTERED APPRENTICES Wages'*

http://wpp.labor.state.ny.us/wpp/pu...It&scheduleTypeId=General Construction&id=792


----------



## Susan Werbacher

360max said:


> here is the prevailing rate schedule for Orange County, NY
> Look under the *'REGISTERED APPRENTICES Wages'*
> 
> http://wpp.labor.state.ny.us/wpp/pu...It&scheduleTypeId=General Construction&id=792


Thank you, that was very helpful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Susan Werbacher

rayrocksweet said:


> well I am a 4th year apprentice in 363 and am making 23.50 an hour which I feel is pretty fantastic. (doesn't hurt that I love my job ) JW make about 41 an hour. When you start out as an apprentice it is pretty rough at less than 10 bucks an hour. They reorganized the apprenticeship so that there is 2 years of labor history classes before you become indentured and officially start the program (we dont have ce/cw's here) where you will be making less than 10 an hour. so its hard to start off, but at 3rd year you will be making a lil more than 20 an hour.


Thank you for the information! :thumbsup:


----------

